
Jisp - Lisp implementation in JavaScript - shawndumas
http://www.ducklet.com/jisp/
======
stuntmouse
Marc Feeley of Gambit Scheme wrote Jss, which might be similar:

Jss: JavaScriptScheme: a multithreaded Scheme to JavaScript compiler

[http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Dumpin...](http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Dumping_Grounds)

------
ieure
Clever shortcut to use JS literals, which means that parsing it can be read
with eval(), but the syntax sure is awful. No symbols to speak of, no
keywords, and commas everywhere.

------
inklesspen
Agh, syntax!

~~~
mdaniel
Agreed, and it may be pedantic of me, but I fail to see the Lisp-ness of this;
merely using a defun function and a list data structure does not qualify.

~~~
extension
Well, he did say it was a work in progress. I think this needs a JIT compiler,
i.e. s-exps to JS. That would make it snappy and I'm pretty sure you could do
proper lexical scoping and closures that way too.

